# Bar stock IC engines



## dparker (Sep 7, 2007)

These engines I edited into my Welcome post with the help of Rick, (Thank You) but it was down the page a few posts so I thought it might work to put them in the Photos section again in case someone might not have seen these models or know the plans exist.
This is a Harold Depenbusch model of a farm type Hit & Miss engine with a water filled hopper for cylinder cooling.  The ignition is with a 6 volt coil (car) and Chrysler points set. It has a fly weight governor to hold the exhaust valve open until the speed drops and then the valve closes and the engine draws in a charge of fuel.  Make sure the solder joint is good, mine wasn't and the weight fell off so that is another thing to work on.





This engine was in HSM (Phil Duclos?) several years back.  It is a 6 cycle  engine. The gearing lets it rotate one more revolution than a four cycle before the plug can fire. It is air-cooled and has a fly ball governor and it works the same as the one above with the valving.  So far the governor balls have not removed themselves.  The ignition is much the same as the above engine also.




Thank you for your interest--------Don


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 7, 2007)

Lovely work Don,
I find that with engines like these, when you first get them to fire and run, even if only a few beats, the old ticker gets racing and you get the big grin of satisfaction of a job well done.

John


----------



## lugnut (Sep 7, 2007)

Don, Thanks  for posting your photos,.   I'm sure we will want to see more of your work.  I know I want to know more about these two engines.
Mel


----------

